# Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?



## francis89 (5. Mai 2012)

So da ich ja nun keinen neuen fred aufmachen möchte, schreibe ich hier weiter, 
also ich habe ja nächsten Monat vor die Teichfolie abzukärchern weil ich sonst jeden Tag am abkeschern der Algen bin. Dann wollte ich mir einen neue Eco pumpe und eine UV- Klärer zulegen, der Filter ist vorhanden ( Dreikammern mit Porenschwämme, nun zu meiner Frage was muss die Pumpe schaffen dass ich klares und sauberes Wasser bekomme ??? Teichinhalt ca. 18000 l ! und die UV Lampe richtet sich ja dann nach dem Durchfluss der Pumpe !? gegen Sonneneinstrahlung werde ich dann noch ein Sonnensegel spannen! Pflanzen; sind ca.1m² Schilfgürtel vorhanden und 3 Seerosen und __ Wasserminze. 
Jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

*Keiner ??? *


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Stell doch bitte erstmal den Filter ein.
Wichtig sind die Abmaße, die genaue Bestückung, der max. Durchfluß etc.
Man kann keine Pumpe benennen, wenn man den Filter nicht kennt 

Am Besten mach noch Bilder vom Filter ... innen, außen und Filtermaterial ... und dann können wir über die passende Pumpe diskutieren ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

teichfolie abkärchern?? 

ob das so ne tolle idee ist....


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

die Folie ist 1,3mm kautschuk also da sollte nix passieren der Kärcher hat ja auch nicht soviel Dampf (kleiner) . 
Wie gesagt der wurde noch nie sauber gemacht.
Also die Abmaße vom Filter sind 1m x 0,70m x 0,40m/0,60m.
unter der Japanmatte befinden sich solche Säcke mit Lavasteine.
Durchfluss weis ich nicht wie gesagt ich habe das alles so übernommen.


----------



## katja (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

ich hab mir nicht unbedingt sorgen um die folie gemacht, sondern um den "bewuchs" daran.
1. ist der doch sicher schöner, als nackte folie :?
2. leben darin etliche kleinstlebewesen
3. und wahrscheinlich am wichtigsten, sitzen da auch unmengen bakterienstämme drin

deshalb mein schreck, dass du das entfernen möchtest 

p.s. darauf hatte aber auch schon mandy in beitrag 5 hingewiesen


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Also wenn ich die anderen Koiteiche usw. sehe kann ich super den Grund sehen und die haben auch nicht das Problem wenn die Fische schwimmen dass sie Dreck ohne Ende aufwirbeln und somit habe ich super trübes/Grünes Wasser ;( und ich will auf dem Teichgrund noch große Kieselsteine verbauen dass man nen schönen Kontrast am Grund hat.
Wie gesagt ich will halt eine Grundreinigung machen und das wurde halt noch nie gemacht !


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Hallo francis,
wie groß ist dein Teich denn von den Außenmaßen her gesehen? 
Und warum hälst du Spiegelkarpfen in deinem Gartenteich?...und dazu noch einen 75cm langen?
Die Mindestanforderungen für einen Koiteich hast du ja sicherlich hier beim Stöbern schon gelesen...oder
Es sollen zu den beiden großen Karpfen ja wohl noch Koi dazukommen - so habe ich dich jedenfalls verstanden. 
Das Wasser möchtest du gerne glasklar haben und die Folie soll glänzen

Bitte nicht mißverstehen, aber ich hoffe doch, dass sich der eine oder andere Koifreak mal hier einschaltet...wir reden schließlich hier von einen 12.000L Teich - nicht von einem Anglersee.

petra


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Hey Francis,

ob Du den Algenbelag an der Folie entfernst ... oder ob in China ein Sack __ Reis umfällt ... das Ergebnis ist in beiden Fällen das Gleiche ... es ist unerheblich 

Ich sehe hier hauptsächlich das Problem darin, dass Du keinen Bodenablauf im Teich hast und sich demzufolge der Dreck unten absetzt. Durch die Bewegung der Fische wird der immer wieder hochgewirbelt und mit dem Teichwasser vermengt. Das verursacht eine Trübung und bietet den Schwebealgen ausreichen Nahrung :evil

Nun käme Dein Filter ins Spiel ... aber ich schätze mit dem alleine wirst Du nicht glücklich werden.
Der Kasten bzw. die Größe ähnelt dem Biotec, aber das Innenleben ist völlig anders.
Wenn ich es richtig deute, hast Du keinen Siebeinsatz. 
Das heißt Algen und grober Dreck gehen direkt in die Schwämme und setzen diese schnell zu. Bleiben die Schwämme dann zu lange ungereinigt, löst sich der Dreck wieder auf, geht sozusagen in Lösung  und bietet wieder neuen Nährboden für neuen Algenwuchs :evil

Was ist das für ein Filtermedium auf Bild 4? Das kenne ich überhaupt nicht und kann es auch nicht wirklich erkennen. 
Auch kann ich nicht deuten, wo das Wasser in den Filter rein geht. An dem Schlauch oder an dem Rohr?
Danach richtet sich dann auch die Pumpe. Wenn da nämlich nur ein Gartenwasserschlauchanschluß ist, kannste keine 14000l-Pumpe anschließen 

Von den Lavasteinen halte ich persönlich nichts. Gut in meinem alten Druckfilter waren die auch mal drin, aber diese umständliche Reinigung … nee. Die würde ich raus nehmen und durch weitere Matten ergänzen.

Kannst Du mal bitte aufzeichnen, wie der Wasserlauf in dem Filter ist? Auf der einen Seite rein und auf der anderen Seite raus ist klar … nur ich sehe Trennwände im Inneren. Wie läuft dort das Wasser von Kammer zu Kammer?

Jetzt fehlt Dir auf jeden Fall noch die Biologie, ohne die geht gar nichts und dann sollte das mit dem Filter auch werden. Eine separate Kammer (Regentonne oder sonstige große Kiste) hinter den Filter anschließen und den mit Biomaterial füllen. Da kannst Du Helix, Kaldness oder ähnliches verwenden. Und von dort geht das Wasser zurück in den Teich.

Ich bin kein Fachmann, tüftel aktuell an meinem Biotec selber noch bissel rum, aber so sollte ein Schuh  draus werden und klares Wasser raus kommen 


@Petra,

12000l geht ... da kann man schon paar Koi halten ... in dem Fall kommt es nur noch auf die richtige Filterung an. Wenn die paßt, dann könnte man da schon knapp 10 Koi halten.
Und was die Karpfen anbelangt ... ich hätte auch gerne einen in meinem Koiteich, aber im Kaufland verkaufen sie mir die nur tot  Und ich kenne nichts und niemanden, der mir einen Lebendigen verkaufen würde  

Mandy


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*



> 12000l geht ... da kann man schon paar Koi halten ...



Nun ja, und genau da gehen die Meinungen doch auseinander.  Zumal es ja hier schon sehr große Tiere gibt. 

petra


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Dann müßte man mich auch verurteilen. knapp 15tausend liter und 17koi. wollen wir doch mal die kirche im dorf lassen. über 10tausend ist okay,solange die filterung und die wasserwerte stimmen. wenn die koi zu groß werden,wird ein verantwortungsbewußter und liebender koihalter schon vergrößern . . . so wie ich. außerdem steht ja in francis profil 12-16tausend . . .


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Also ich werde den Teich aufjedenfall vergrößern wenn die Koi dann in 2 Jahren die 30cm haben, dann will ich noch ca.8m² ausbaggern und dann sollte es reichen wie gesagt die Anzahl der Fische bleibt unter 10 Stück und das sollte auch bei bleiben !!! aber bevor ich vergrößer und usw. will ich erstmal mit dem was ich jetzt habe klarkommen und das beste draus machen !!! 
Erfahrungen sammeln .... 
Fische werden die 2 karpfen bleiben 3-4 koi bis 12 cm eher kleiner (ich habe doch zeit und die Baby können wachsen) 

So dass mit der Pumpe ist klar da ist jetzt momentan eine 24 watt pumpe dran ( deshalb will ich nächste woche dann mit rausputz und bestellen der pumpe+schläuche  / uvc lampe / Filtermaterial beginnen! 
Pumpe habe ich an eine Eco pumpe gedacht die 8200l/h macht sollte reichen für den Teich oder wenn der Filter halt stimmt  uvc klärer 35 watt reichen aus bis 10000l/h habe ich mich schon erkundigt! 
der jetzige anschluß der Pumpe war über den Gartenschlauch .... (ich habe dass nicht gemacht, wie gesagt alles so übernommen ) die neue läuft dann mit 32er Schlauch! Die Plastikwabengitter meinst du bestimmt??? dass ist doch sowas wie die helix Kunststoffkugeln ?!? bieten halt sehr viel besiedlungsfläche. 

Ich habe ja drei Kammern wie würdest du die bestücken ? Schmutzwasser kommt an kammer1 ? dann kammer 2 und dann Kammer3 ? 

Karpfen kann ich dir besorgen  meine sind selbst geangelt !


Achso ja filteraufbau kann ich  nicht viel sagen weil ich denn noch nicht auseinander gebaut habe aber wenn ich unter den Kugelhahn öffne dann läuft der Filter leer ! und dass ganze Algen zeugs und dreck kommt raus ! 
und wenn ich die 2 Rohre da in der Mitte rausziehe laufen die andere kammer auch leer !


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Moin Francis,

Prima ... so muß es sein  und manchmal geht es eben nicht anders. Was ja nicht heißt, dass man seine Tiere nicht lieb hat  Wenn dann noch um die 8Kubik raus sollen, dann hast Du etwas über 20Kubik ... völlig ausreichend 

Im Prinzip habe ich es ähnlich gemacht vor 3 Jahren. Erst mal den Teich und die Filterung hinbekommen ... und dann kann man über eine Vergrößerung reden. Alles auf einmal geht eben nicht ...
Denn wenn die Filterung bei einem kleinen Teich nicht klappt, dann klappt die bei einem Großen erst recht nicht.

Der Besatz ist okay ... Du hast dann einen Spielraum von 2-3Jahren, je nach Wachstum der Kleinen.

dass die letzte Einheit so was wie Helix sein soll, fällt mir sehr schwer zu glauben ... nichts ist besser als Helix (oder Kaldness, Bioballs, Keramikschaum etc.), alles was ich sonst noch so kenne und in diesen Fertigfiltern drin ist, ist mehr für die Mülltonne als brauchbar. Am Besten raus damit ...

Tja, wie würde ich den Filter bestücken ... als erstes einen Siebfilter, dann Matten und dann Helix ... 
Deine 3 Kammern sind relativ klein ... die unterschiedlich zu bestücken macht nicht viel Sinn und wird wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gehen.
Ich würde wie gesagt das angebliche Bioteil rausnehmen ... das nimmt nur Platz weg und dort noch Matten rein stellen (hochkannt). Eigentlich würde ich den gesamten Filter nur mit Matten bestücken. Kammer 1 und 2 ganz grobe und in Kammer 3 mittelgrobe ... 
Und für das Helix (im Anschluß an den Filter) ein seperates Behältnis. Für Deinen Teichgröße brauchste schon wenigstens 50liter Helix ... das passt nicht in die Minikammer. Ich würde es ruhend vorsehen ... dann wird auch noch der feinere Schmutz abgefangen ... 

Kann sein das Dein Filter das dann trotzdem nicht schafft und schnell verdreckt. In diesem Falle wirst Du um die Anschaffung und den Einsatz eines Siebfilters vor dem 3 Kammerfilter nicht drum rum kommen.
Aber probier es aus ... kann gut sein, dass bei dem geringen Besatz es noch funktioniert ...

Also bezüglich des Wasserlaufs werd ich nicht schlau :? Wo läuft das Wasser hin wenn Du die Rohre rausziehst (von einer Kammer in die nächste oder unten aus dem Filter raus)?
Hast Du denn mal das Wasser im Filter beobachtet, wenn die Pumpe läuft? Da kann man schon ersehen wie der Wasserfluß ist.
Ich vermute !!, da der Einlauf in den Filter unten zu sein scheint, dass das Wasser unten rein läuft, dann durch die Materialien nach oben steigt, durch diese eingesteckten Rohre wieder nach unten in die nächste Kammer, durch die Materialien wieder nach oben und dann im oberen Drittel wieder raus ...
Das wird schwierig mit ner größeren Pumpe  wenn der Wasserlauf tatsächlich so ist ... durch die Rohre geht doch kaum Wasser durch.

Danke für das Angebot mit dem Karpfen ... aber einen geangelten möchte ich nicht haben ... wer weiß was auf dem alles draufsitzt :shock
Dieses Jahr wird eh nix mehr mit neuem Fisch ... der Teich muß sich erst mal einpegeln ... wenn er doch schon fertig wäre 

Mandy

*Ach ja ... Und Finger weg von dem Kärcher und dem Algenbelag auf der Teichfolie ... die ist für das Gleichgewicht im Teich wichtig!!!*


----------



## francis89 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Was kann ich den gegen die ganzen Fadenalgen und Schwebalgen machen , wird das dann mit der Uvc besser bzw. weniger Algen und klareres Wasser ??? 

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich mir einen neuen Filter zulege wenn der so schlecht ist ???? denn biotec 10.1 von Oase z.b. der soll ja für koiteiche bis 20000l sein !? 
Und reicht nun die Eco pumpe die ich mir da anschaffen will ? 

Fragen über Fragen  

P.s. Karpfen ausm See haben nicht immer Krankheiten und wenn dann Quarantäne !


----------



## katja (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*



> Was kann ich den gegen die ganzen Fadenalgen und Schwebalgen machen



jede menge pflanzen in deinen teich setzen, auch unterwasserpflanzen!


----------



## francis89 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

@ Katja, wäre eine Uvc lampe sinnlos ?

@ Mandy, also ich weis jetzt die Funtionsweise also; 


siehe Bild  ich hoffe es ist verständlich ?!


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Moin Francis,

Deine Zeichnung beinhaltet genau das, was ich vermutet habe  Das Wasser geht von Kammer zu Kammer durch kleine Rohre (wer hat denn so ne Schei.e hergestellt) ... ich glaube nicht, dass die eine hohe Durchflußrate haben, der Durchmesser sieht ziemlich lütt aus (ca.3cm Durchmesser) ... und die 8000er wird da sicher zu groß sein. 
Wie sind die Rohre im Filter befestigt? Könnte man die durch 50er HT-Rohre ersetzen? Kannst Du das ausprobieren? 
Vielleicht hast Du eine richtige Schmutzwasserpumpe, die haben im Normalfall 7500l ... und vielleicht noch die bestehende Teichpumpe gleichzeitig anschließen ... und mal schauen ob der Filter überläuft.

Wenn ja, dann besorge Dir wirklich etwas Neues ... wenn nein, dann kannst Du ihn modifizieren. 

Ach ja, die UVC. Also bei mir hat die UVC noch nie etwas gebracht, außer ein ruhiges Gewissen (die UVC ist ja an  ) Davon abgesehen, wird eine kleine UVC eh nichts wirklich bewirken. Sie muß schon richtig bzw. leicht überdimensioniert sein. Meine ist zu klein ... man sagt 3Watt pro 1000l Wasser, wären bei mir mindestens eine 30Watt gewesen ... hab aber nur eine 25Watt dran.

Deshalb: einen richtiger aufgebauter und dimensionierter Filter in Zusammenarbeit mit einem guten Pflanzenbereich, wird Dir top Wasserwerte und klares Wasser bescheren. Auch ohne UVC.

Gegen die Fadenalgen unternehme ich persönlich nichts außer ab und an abfischen. Die sind doch irgendwie nützlich ... Kleintiere halten sich dort gerne auf (Naturfutter für die Fische), sie produzieren Sauerstoff und sie reinigen das Wasser.
Wenn es nicht Überhand nimmt, lass sie doch drin.

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Nein achte mal auf die pfeile !!! die mit der dicken Spitze gehen durch den gesamten kanal, die anderen nicht fetten" pfeile zeigen nach oben wenn ich die Rohre rausziehe den wasserlauf unten mit dem Ausgang zum Entleerungshahn !!! Die Rohr sind auch höher als die Kammern sind halt nur dazu da dass man jede Kammer einzeln entleeren bzw. reinigen kann ( die Rohe sind lange stopfen ) weil ich ja nur ein entleerungshahn für 3 kammern habe !!! 
UV lampe wird 35 watt haben ! Welche Pflanzen sind da gut kannst du mir einige nennen !?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Aaaach ... jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Das sind die Stöpsel  ... okay, dann kannste auch ne größere Pumpe nehmen.

Also was Unterwasserpflanzen abgeht, habe ich absolut 0 Erfahrung ... so was hält in einem Koiteich nicht wirklich.
Aber für eine Pflanzenbereich kann ich empfehlen: __ Binsen in sämtlichen Varianten, __ Iris (ich habe Gelb, Lila und Rosa), ästiger __ Igelkolben, __ Kalmus, __ Froschlöffel, Minze, __ Brunnenkresse, __ Vergißmeinicht und __ Rohrkolben. Wobei bei den Rohrkolben die Meinungen ja auseinander gehen. Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit den Rohrkolben und dessen Rhizome gehabt. Das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingehen will. 
Es gibt ja noch sooo viel mehr Sorten an Pflanzen, nur das sind die mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

wo kann ich denn neue Matten für mein Filter bestellen? günstig! und welche soll ich verwenden(genaue Bezeichnung? ) wievielematten brauche ich pro Kammer ?
Oder lohnt es einen Neuen Filter zukaufen ? z.B http://www.oase-technik.de/de/OASE-...ml54&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic 
 oder erstmal meinen aufrüsten und dann die Pumpe und UVc ran und dann weiter sehen ?

 oder das hier http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Filter-Pumpen-Komplettanlagen-Koi-Teichfilter_1


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Das kommt darauf an, was Du möchtest. 
Möchtest Du jetzt lieber experimentieren und dann ggf. in 2 oder 3 Jahren, wenn Du den Teich vergrößerst neu kaufen ... oder willste gleich neu kaufen, dann kauf aber ausreichend dimensioniert, so dass es für den Neubau dann auch noch reicht.

Geh doch mal Deine Finanzen durch, wieviel für einen ordentlichen Filter zur Verfügung steht.
Wenn es nicht ausreicht, dann würde ich experimentieren.

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Was ist den mir dem letzten link ? Was meinst du dazu ? und dann noch nächstes Jahr die Regentonne mit helx !?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Also 180l Filtervolumen ist nicht ausreichend dimensioniert.
Auch wenn da was von 80000l steht ... das wären mit Fische 40000l und mit koi evtl. um die 25-30000l ...

Ich würde den nicht nehmen. Wenn Du den kaufst, kaufst Du nach dem Umbau noch mal.
Denk mal drüber nach ... 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Empfehle mir mal einen Günstigen mit ca. 25m² mit koibesatz !
Und die Filtermattenfrage !? den hier? http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Krankheit ???*

Moin Francis,

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koiteichfilt...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1e6dd15d52

Der ist zwar ohne Filtermedien, klingt aber gar nicht so schlecht ... zumindest ist er inhaltlich größer ...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichfilter-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2ebd2d97e0

Bei dem hier frage ich mich, kann man den mit einem Gleichen erweitern indem man einfach noch einen drauf packt? Rieselfilter habe ich auch schon bei dem Ein- oder Anderen gesehen ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ansonsten ist alles andere teuer. Und bei einem Mehrkammerfilter von über 1000Euro wäre meine Schmerzgrenze schon längst überschritten.

Der Filter, den Du bereits schon rausgesucht hattest, den gibt es bei ebay auch mehrfach ... und ich bin jetzt ehrlich ... ich bin unschlüssig was seine Wirkung anbelangt.
Mich schreckt das geringe Filtervolumen von nur 180l ab ... für eine optimale Reinigung brauch man wesentlich mehr ... oder eine andere Art des Filters. Aber wenn Du nur einen Filter für 25Kubik haben willst, dann dürfte der mit ein bischen Modifizierung auch reichen.

Wichtig ist jedoch, dass Du die Biostufe hinten dran machst ... damit erhöht sich das Filtervolumen noch mal.
Und wenn die Reinigung dann durch mehr Fische auch öfter wird, ein Siebfilter davor ...

Ach Mensch Leute, bin ich denn hier die Einzige die sich damit beschäftigen mag? Ich bin am Ende meines Latains. 
Jörg, Zacky ... wo sind denn all unsere Koibesitzer mit mehr Erfahrung und Technik als ich?

Verglichen mit einem Kommunikationsmittel, filter ich ja auch noch mit Rauchzeichen ...

Mandy


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Francis,

bin grad in Deinen Thread "Karpfen mit Krankheit" gestolpert und habe festgestellt, dass der ja gar nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun hat. 
Deshalb habe ich den mal geteilt, damit Du eventuell auch mehr am wirklichen Thema interessierte Leser findest.

Weiter viel Erfolg!

Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Nori (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Mal ne andere Meinung zu der Anlage wie du sie jetzt betreibst:
Kauf dir ein Compactsieve und eine 55 Watt UVC - behalt deinen Filter, bestücke die erste Kammer mit groben Matten (PPI 10) und die 2-te mit mittleren Matten (PPI 20) - wenn du willst kannst als letzte Matte ne PPI 30 reinstellen (muss man ausprobieren).
Die letzte Kammer lass deine Waben - ich kenn die Teile von einem Händler in der Nähe - ansonsten pack 20-30 Liter Keramikmedien rein, die reichen locker für die Teichgröße.

Ich würde jetzt auf keinen Fall in einen neuen Filter investieren - und bestimmt nicht in so ein "Oase-Spielzeug"!

Alle Sache die ich oben genannt hab, kannst auch bei einer Vergrößerung weiterverwenden - notfalls verkaufst halt den CS (bekommst du immer wieder los) falls du auf Schwerkraft umbaust.
Ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass du deinen jetzigen Filter dann durchaus als reinen mechanischen Schwammfilter weiterverwenden kannst und du lediglich eine oder 2 Tonnen als Bioabteilung dazustellen brauchst um auch mit dem größeren Volumen "klarzukommen".
Die 8500-er wird dir momentan ausreichen - eine spätere Verwendung hängt davon ab wie du umbaust - vielleicht wäre bei einer Schwerkraftausführung auch ein Luftheber dann ein Thema.
Achja: Nimm nen vernünftigen Schlauch und einen Querschnitt von mindesten 1,5" (40 mm) - besser wäre 50 mm (2") - man kann auch den CS auf 2" adaptieren.

Gruß Nori 
Btw: Der CS würde oberhalb deines Filters stehen - Zulauf über ein DN 70 über den Deckel bis über den Boden - Medienträger einlegen und den jetzigen Einlauf als Schmutzablas umbauen.
(Matten in Kammer 1 liegend mit ausgespartem Rohr und in Kammer 2 stehend)


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Ich finde den Beitrag von Nori gut. Da ist alles drin beschrieben, was geht. Ein neuer Filter tut nicht Not. Ich würde jedoch nicht zu lange mit dem Nachrüsten der Helixtonne warten. Was auch noch zusätzlich ginge, wäre eine gut dimensionierte Pflanzzone auch als Durchlauffilter denkbar. Diese kannst du ganz entspannt neben dem Teich bauen und so den "Betrieb" deines Teiches aufrecht erhalten. Wenn du dann mal auf 20 qbm umbaust, bietet der seperate Pflanzenfilter noch Volumen, was dem Teichklima zu Gute kommt. Die UVC scheinen bei Jedem anders zu funktionieren, auch wenn viele sie nicht mögen. Bei mir am 40 qbm Teich habe ich eine 55W UVC und die läuft bei mir das Jahr über durch. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## francis89 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Erstmal recht herzlichsten Danke für den neuen Thread ! 

Danke an Nori , ich habe soweit alles kapiert bis auf den Umbau des Filter in kombi mit dem CS ??? Könnstest du das mal mit einer Zeichnung veranschaulichen (idiotensicher)  
Und dann noch eine Frage wo bekomme ich die Filtermatten her ich habe immer nur welche gefunden die nur 10cm dick sind reichen die ???


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Francis,

ich denke auch, dass du mit dem Filter die nächsten beiden Jahre erst mal klar kommst, wenn du ihn etwas aufpimpst.

CS und eine ordentlich UVC hat ja Nori schon vorgeschlagen.
Auf den maximal möglichen Rohrdurchmesser solltest du achten, das spart dauerhaft Strom.

Bei der Pumpe musst du enweder auf den Maximaldurchfluss des Filters achten oder eine kaufen, die sich dimmen lässt.
Asynchronmotoren sind das in der Regel und die Regler kosten um die 20€. Dann kannst du eine Nummer größer kaufen und die später auch weiter verwenden.

Als Nachfilter wäre möglicherweise noch eine Tonne mit ruhendem __ Hel-X denkbar.
Darin kann sich dann der Filterdreck gut sammeln. Die Reinigung ist recht einfach.
Von der rein biologischen Abbauleistung ist der vorhandene erst mal ausreichend.


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Filtermatten sollten am günstigsten sein, wenn man sie in 1mX1m kauft und dann zurechtschneidet.


----------



## francis89 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

so nun geht meine erste Teichsaison in den Winter und somit dem Ende zu.
Fische sind gut gewachsen und alle fit und munter.

ich habe vor im Frühjahr die Filteranlage zu erweitern; 

ECO pUMpe 8,5 (vorhanden), UVC 36watt (vorhanden), Vorfilter CS2 - 250er (wird gekauft) , dann der 3 Kammerfilter (Vorhanden) grobe Mattenkammer wird getauscht gegen Mittel s0mit 2 kammern Mittel + 1Kammer fein, dann Regentonne 300l mit 100 __ Hel-x am Ausgang (der in den Teich geht) Filtermatte fein, 

Nun meine Frage dazu,
1. welches hel-x sollte ich verwenden? und 
2. muss ich es mit einer Sprudelpumpe betreiben?

Und was haltet ihr davon ? 

ich muss halt nur noch schauen wie es mit dem verrohren der verschiedenen Stationen mache ?! weil der cs2 ja von meiner Pumpe eingespeist wird und dann der Auslauf von da ja dann drucklos " ist.


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Die Pumpe sollte etwas mehr Volumen fördern. Das macht sich langfristig mit einer geringeren Zahl der Schwebstoffe bemerkbar.
Was hast du nach dem Verkauf des CS2 denn als Vorfilter geplant?

Normalerweise ist ein Belüften schon sinnvoll, da eine Menge an Sauerstoff im Filter verbraucht wird.
Bei mir läuft nun die Belüftung nach den Matten und vor dem ruhenden __ Hel-X.

Im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen läuft Nachts dann eine extra Belüftung direkt im Teich.


----------



## sbecs (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo,
so wie ich dich verstanden habe kaufst du erst den CS2, eine gute Entscheidung denn Dreck den du vorher auffängst muss nicht erst umständlich durch verschiedene Schaumstoffe abgehalten werden. Ich würde mir das mit den Schaumstoffen allerdings überlegen und eher ne weitere Kammer mit Helix befüllen, ruhend wegen mir.
Die Schaumstoffe und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung sind weitaus zeitintensiver zu reinigen als z.B. Helix und was du mit den 200 Mikronen des CS2 nicht aufhältst hältst du auch nicht mit den Schaumstoffen auf, mit den ganz feinen vielleicht aber die setzen sich auch sehr schnell zu und der Durchfluss wird gebremst im Extremfall läuft die Pumpenkammer leer. Für ca. 30kg Fischgewicht und ca. 2% Fütterung auf dieses Gewicht gesehen brauchst du gerade einmal 100l Helix, wenn du mehr davon nimmst hast du noch ein Bissi Reserve.
Allerdings würde ich dir raten beim erwähnten Umbau unbedingt einen Bodenablauf einzuplanen denn in den Teich gelegte Pumpen saugen nur in einer Richtung ab und dieses nur bis wenige cm Entfernung, der Rest, welcher sich auf den anderen Seiten der Pumpe befindet bleibt im Teich (vor allem wenn Bodengrund eingebracht ist). Desweiteren wird der Dreck welcher angesaugt wird erst durch die Pumpe zerhäckselt und somit schwerer aufzuhalten (Vorfilter). Es gibt Varianten (z.B. von Naturagart das Zielsaugsystem) welches einen Bodenablauf in Pumpversion imitieren und somit Kreisförmig den Dreck ansaugen, nicht optimal aber immerhin besser als nur eine Pumpe im Teich.
Last but not least sind 12000l rein rechnerisch ausreichend für 12 Koi auch wenn diese groß sind, reell allerdings siehts schon anders aus denn wenn 12  75cm Koi nebeneinander stehen wäre die Oberfläche deines Teichs bereits zu. 6-10 Koi wären das Maximum vor allem auch in Bezug auf nicht 100%-Filterung.
Ein weiterer Nachteil eines so "kleinen" Teichs sind die starken Temp.-Schwankungen die spätestens im Herbst zum Problem werden wenn zwischen Tag und Nacht Temp.-Unterschiede von 10°C und mehr auftreten, kleine Teiche haben da keinen Puffer und nehmen diese Temp.-Schwankungen mit was für die Koi Extrem-Stress bedeutet (Temp.-Unterschiede von über 2°C in kürzester Zeitspanne bedeuten Stress für die Koi), allein deshalb solltest du schauen dass du Wassermasse schaffst.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Nori (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben - die Matten (auch schon die PPI 10) holen schon noch einiges an Dreck raus - verstopfen tun die nicht (selbst nicht die PPI 30) - ich reinige die ganze Saison gar nicht - wenn jemand jetzt mehr Dreck fördert und dann vielleich 2-3 mal pro Saison reinigen muss, ist das auch noch in Ordnung.
Wenn das Waser besser gereinigt beim __ Hel-X ankommt ist das schon besser...

Ich kenne die Faustregel so: Koi erst ab 10000 Litern, und dann pro Fisch 1000 Liter - das würde für 12 Fische ungefähr 22000 Liter bedeuten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Wer sich eine Schaumstoffmatte mit 10PPI vor die Augen hält wird bemerken dass er durchsehen kann, je nach Stärke der Matte (natürlich bei 10cm weniger als bei 3cm)- ein CS2 mit 200 Mikronen hält alles zurück was größer ist- man kann ja mal spaßeshalber die Lochgröße der Matten nachmessen und wird sehen dass die Löcher größer als 1mm sind, vor allem 10 und 20 PPI, bei 30PPI wird es so langsam interessant...

So eine Rechnung würde jede Innenhälterung unmöglich machen, die Bestimmungsgröße lautet 1000l je Fisch, das mit den 10000l soll nur veranschaulichen dass es darunter keinen Sinn macht, wie aus oben von mir erwähnten Gründen ersichtlich. Aber es soll ja jeder so halten wie er lustig ist.


----------



## Nori (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Eine Innenhälterung ist ja immer eine Zwischenlösung für den Winter - diejenigen die ihre Fische wirklich ganzjährig im Haus haben wollen machen sich bestimmt mehr Gedanken über genügend Wasser als so mancher der einen Teich im Freien anlegt.



Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Es ist müßig mit Dir darüber zu diskutieren Nori.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hi sbecs und Nori danke vorab  

Also nächstes Jahr wird der Teich noch nicht vergrößert aber ich will die Filteranlage zum nächsten Frühjahr bauen !!! Kann nicht schaden, mein erstes Jahr ist super gelaufen bis jetzt Wasserwerte sind Top ! Fische gesund und munter. Ich weiß dass der Teich inhalt größer werden muss das wird auch 2014 frühjahr gemacht ! 

Der größte Koi hat jetzt ca.35cm die anderen sind von 12 - 25 cm also sollte es kein Problem sein mit dem Platz noch für diese Jahr bzw.2013. 

Temperatur schwankungen habe ich schon beobachtet kleines Beispiel heute. Also gestern abend 11°c (wasser) und heut früh um halb 6, (bei 3°C ,luft) 8°C also was bei einem Größerem Gewässer in etwa gleich ist   
natürlich kühlt meiner schneller aus als nen See aber ob es nun 14000l sind oder 20000l macht nicht viel als 0,5°C vielleicht ! 


Zur filteranlage will ich halt den cs2 vor meinem Kammerfilter schalten und dann kommt die Regentonne mit __ Hel-x, nun ist die Frage welche Art wäre für mich die beste weil das wasser aus dem Kammerfilter aus DN110 Ausgang rausläuft ich wollte die Regentonne bis gleiche Oberkante mit dem Kammerfilter einbuddeln(ablauf brauche ich nicht mache ich mit meinem Flammsauger . nun meine Frage wie baue ich das rohr in die Tonne ein einfach von oben reinlaufen lassen Und auslauf von unten mit Rohr ? oder den Einlauf mit rohr nach unten bis kurz über die Medienauflage und auslauf zum teich oben ? (ich sauge den Teich alle 4 wochen einmal gründlich aus somit ist das Problem zwecks bodenablauf schon mal weg klar wenn ich den Teich vergrößer baue ich einen ein ne pumpenkammer !


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Francis,
zum einen haben wir noch keinen extremen Herbst und dennoch hattest du bereits diese Nacht 3 °C in wenigen Stunden Unterschied, das bedeutet für die Koi Stress- europ. Koi mögen dass vielleicht besser ab können aber japan. Koi sind demgegenüber sehr empfindlich was bis zur Futterverweigerung gehen kann und das widerum ist gerade jetzt das Schlimmste denn spätestens jetzt werden Energiereserven für die harten Wintermonate und darüber hinaus die ersten Frühlingswochen angelegt. Ein Koi der dadurch eine schlechtere Kondition hat kann spätestens im Frühjahr wenn nicht schon im Winter damit dann Probleme bekommen. Versuch doch mittels Teichheizer diese schon extremen Sprünge abzufedern- die Koi bleiben besser am Futter und haben mehr Reserven für den Winter.
Zu deinem Filter: den Zulauf immer von unten und den Ablauf oben da sich der Dreck dann unten sammelt und besser abgelassen werden kann, in deinem Fall dann eben abgesaugt werden kann.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

__ HEl-x schwebend oder schwimmend ? Ruhend o. bewegt ???? und 14er ???? (filtertonne 240l dacht ich )

der Temperaturunterschied kommt aber nur davon das die Pumpe auch das Teichvolumen inner halb von knapp 2 stunden durchläuft Ich werde den Kammerfilter noch ein bissel isolieren ! und zum Winter schalte ich den Filter ab!


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Schwebend wäre einfacher zu bewegen, oft reicht schon die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit um es nach einiger Zeit in Bewegung zu halten denn eine zusätzl. Luftpumpe würde wieder zusätzl. Strom bedeuten und vor allem in einem beflanzten Teich das CO2 austreiben was wiederum den Pflanzen schadet und somit den Algen nutzt.
Ob 14, 17 oder 12 bleibt dir überlassen, je kleiner umso mehr Oberfläche besitzt Helix- 17 ist aber am gebräuchlichsten und lässt sich besser aufhalten (Dachrinnengitter etc) um nicht im Teich zu landen.
Es geht natürlich auch ruhend nur lässt sich das nur schwerer in nur einer Tonne realisieren aber wenn du es hinbekommst dass keine Strömung entsteht ist ruhend auch OK of sogar noch besser, immer vorrausgesetzt dass in der letzten Kammer dann noch genügend Sauerstoff ankommt dass sich Bakterienkulturen auf dem Helix ansiedeln.Bei ruhend dann lieber schwimmendes Helix.

Hallo? Wie du schaltest den Filter ab? Diese Uraltweißheit muss man immer wieder hören obwohl das absoluter Unsinn ist, die Koi produzieren auch weiterhin Ammonium-was zu Nitrit wird wenn es nicht abgebaut wird- ohne Filter schädigst du deine Fische- niemals abschalten, drosseln vielleicht, isolieren natürlich aber niemals nie abschalten- dieser Unsinn ist sowas von überholt ...
Vor allem im Frühjahr kommen dann bei all den erwähnten Sachen 100% die Probleme, schlecht konditionierte Koi da bereits im Herbst nur noch zögerlich gefressen wird,mangels Filterung und fehlendem Sonnenlicht wenig Sauerstoff (Pflanzen wachsen nicht) im Winter existiert und im Frühjahr bevor sich wieder ein brauchbarer Bakterienstamm aufgebaut hat sind die Keime und __ Parasiten schneller gewesen und schon geht das Theater los.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Weil der mir sonst kaputt friert !!! Und mein Vorbesitzer meines Garten hatte in diesem teich auch koi 6 jahre lang schon und hatte nie probleme ! Der hat ne kleine Pumpe den alten kammerfilter und ne 6 watt luftpumpe im winter  
am laufen gehabt und es haben es hat den koi nicht geschadet !


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Naja, man hört diese Sätze immer wieder- dann mach es einfach so...frage mich manchmal echt wozu man noch Ratschläge gibt...in jeder Koiabhandlung, in jeder Tierarztbroschüre für Koi usw werden diese "Bauernweißheiten" bemängelt und erklärt warum doch immer wieder muss man dann ähnliche Sätze hören wie diese jetzt von Dir- dann mach es so- für mich ist dann jetzt hier Sense, meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar...
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## drwr (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo,

beim Lesen sind mir folgende Sachen aufgefallen :

Eine Folie soll man überhaupt nicht abspritzen, den die größte Filterfläche ist in der Regel die Folie. Auf ihr sitzt in der Regel ein Biofilm der meist mehr Leistung bringt als die mickrigen Filter. Mit abkärchern zerstörst Du komplett den Biofilm und reduziert gewaltig die aktive Bakterienleistung.

UVC hier kommt es darauf an was Du erreichen willst - im übrigen funktionieren alle UVC gleich bei richtiger Anwendung !! - nur um Algen zu reduzieren reichen 35 - 40 Watt brutto !!!!!!,
zur Keimreduktion brauchst Du mindestens 2 Watt/m3 reine UVC Leistung.
Eine UVC hat in der Regel einen Wirkungsgrad von 40 % bei 20 m3 brauchst Du also
40 Watt reine UVC Leistung, also eine Lampe mit 100 - 120 Watt !!!!!!!!!!!!  brutto.
Und dann muß das gesamte Teichvolumen in mindestens 1 Stunde an der UVC vorbeigepumpt werde.

Daraus ergibt sich die Pumpleistung, aber dort wo das Wasser zurückläuft muß sich der Wert ergeben. Einfacher Test Eimer drunter und 10 Sek. stoppen, auslitern und hochrechnen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

ich sage ja nicht dass du unrecht hast sbecs und ich bin dir dankbar für jede Antwort und werde auch beherzigen ich würde den Filter auch durch laufen lassen aber wie ohne dass das alles zu friert ????? 

Hallo Wolfgang; 

Zum Thema Teichfolie abspritzen .. habe ich gemacht weil der Vorbitzer des GArtens den Teich noch nie sauber gemacht hat und er hatte keine große pumpe usw nur den filter (standard bestückt) und ne 35 watt pumpe kein uvc usw. ! aber hier mal ist vielleicht besser https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35869

Und ich benutze eine 36 watt uvc als durchlauf gegen algen.


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Fließendes Wasser gefriert nicht oder erst bei Maximum-Temp.s, ein bisschen Jute oder Noppenfolie um den Schlauch oder Rohr, Styrodur oder Styropor um den Filter, Teichoberfläche mit PVC-Bällen (dunkel) oder ebenfalls Styrodurplatten abdecken (natürlich Guckloch lassen um die Fische sehen und füttern zu können wenn sie noch herumschwimmen und wie gesagt ein Teichheizer um die Extremsttemp. von 4 °C auch immer halten zu können, besser 6°C- nie unter 4 °C absinken lassen. Du hast schon einiges in deinen schönen Teich investiert, mach es nicht kaputt weil du 3 Pfennig für Strom und Dämmmaterial sparen willst, glaub mir deine Fische werden es dir im Frühjahr danken und der Koi-Doc bleibt dir fern denn der kostet dich dann richtig viereckig Geld.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

mir geht es nicht ums geld sparen was den Strom betrift!


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Dann riskier' nicht die Kondition und damit die Gesundheit deiner Koi- Fische haben immer irgendwelche __ Parasiten, Keime usw an sich, bei guter Kondition und daher guten Umweltbedingungen schaffen Koi das alles und man muss schon sehr viel "böses" machen um sie kaputt zu bekommen nur wenn man ihnen die Umwelt "mies" macht können Krankheiten das dadurch geschwächte Immunsystem überflügeln und dann wirds unangenehm= Fisch fangen, Abstrich machen,Parasit bestimmen, mittels Geldinvestition durch Medikamente bekämpfen (noch härter wenn es ein Koi-Doc machen muss da keine Erfahrung damit). Letztlich zerschießt man sich dann die Filterbiologie und es folgen weitere Probleme. Gerade hier in Foren liest man das immer und immer wieder....letztlich ist auch Koihaltung kein Wunder und easy zu bewerkstelligen, man muss sich halt nur informieren und das abstellen was den Fischen nicht gut tut und das sind oben genannte Ursachen.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

zum thema teich heizer, wäre es möglich nen Tauchsieder in die tiefste Stelle zusetzen wo sich die Fische dann ja aufhalten somit erwärmt sich der Bereich ja !? Und den hinteren Teil+ Brücke decke ich ab und sprudel pumpe läuft sowieso durch ist klar !


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Das geht so natürlich nicht, die Fische würden sich daran verbrennen.
Den Eingang vom Filter kannst du damit bestücken um das Wasser etwas zu erwärmen, dann friert er nicht zu.
Eine kleine Zusatzheizung hatte ich auch bei der langen Frostperiode letzten Winter im Filter laufen.
Besorge dir aber eine gute Regelung sonst kann es teuer werden.


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Oh oh, ein Tauchsieder mit ca. 1000W?
Der hat kein Thermostat und läuft immer weiter, willst du Koi gekocht zu Silvester?
AUf der Konishi-Seite ist ein Bild angebildet welches einen Filterbrand zeigt- der Eigentümer und ich glaube den Teich zu erkennen ;o)...nein nicht meiner...dachte er könne mal um die extremen Temps. jenes Winters mit einer 3 KW-Röhre, einfach ins Helix-Becken gehangen, ausgleichen...Resultat= Helix pappte am Heizstab fest, verklumpte und die Ksite fing Feuer, trotz Wasser.
Sieh mal in der Bucht nach, dort bekommst du 1-3 KW-Heizer für knappe 100€ und in Auktionen manchmal sogar noch günstiger, notfalls eben mehrere Aquarien-Heizer mit weniger Watt.
Wie Jörg schon sagt in den Filter gehangen oder an umströmte Stellen im Teich.


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

reicht den überhaut der 1 kw heizer ?


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Ja, der reicht- wenn du alles gedämmt hast also hauptsächlich die Wasseroberfläche da dort am meisten abkühlt und den Filter. Er soll ja auch nicht den ganzen Winter laufen, nur die Tiefstwerte ausgleichen. Kannst dir ja notfalls nen 2. oder kleinere, billigere Aquarienheizer in den Keller legen und wenn es ein extremer Winter wird dazu hängen.
3 KW wären natürlich besser da mehr Reserve für harte Zeiten- wie gesagt er soll nicht permanent laufen- ich will es jetzt nicht zu weit treiben aber ich habe mir ne IKS zugelegt, eines der Module ist ein Temp.-Modul welches bei unterschreiten einer eingestellten Temp. eine Steckdose mit Heizung daran schaltet- aber das nur nebenbei.
Das wichtigste ist die Dämmung, vielleicht kommst du drum herum dass der Heizer gar nicht an sein muss.
Wichtig ist auch eine gute, verlässliche Temp.-Messung, sollte der Wert extrem sinken dann erst den Heizer ins Wasser hängen. Obwohl ich natürlich Leute kenne die auch im Winter den Teich auf 16 °C heizen aber so "bekloppt" (sorry Freunde  ) müsst ich mal sein, man will ja auch keine Weichei-Koi


----------



## francis89 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Frostwächter ! Sollte ja nicht das Problem darstellen


----------



## sbecs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Jupp, wobei Frost schon zu heftig wäre, zumindest wenn er in der Tiefe wo die Koi stehen auftaucht, die Oberfläche kann schon gefrieren (ausser die Stelle die du ja GANZ SICHER ;o) für den Gastaustausch frei hältst, oder ?). Wie gesagt, nicht unter 4 °C in der Tiefe absinken lassen.
Da du ja eine gepumpte Teichvariante hast die Pumpe nicht mehr am Boden liegen lassen sondern höher ziehen, vielleicht 50-80cm unter der Oberfläche-weiß gar nicht wie tief dein Teich ist?- und plätschernde Einläufe abstellen, unter Wasser einleiten und auch nur gedrosselt, da reichen schon alle 4-5 Stunden einmal Teichvolumen oder weniger. (das weniger vergiss bitte, bringt nichts bei deinem Teich denn dann wäre der Wasserfluss zu klein und würde womöglich doch leichter gefrieren- denke mal 2000l/h wäre bei deiner Teichgröße im Winter schon in Ordnung wobei du auch das austesten müsstest)
achso, immer vorrausgesetzt die Koi schwimmen nicht umher denn dann musst du sie füttern da sie Energie verbrauchen- wie du ja bestimmt weißt gibt es spez. Winterfutter Wheatgerm welches leicht verdaulich ist, maximal mit etwas Fischöl aufgepeppt- dann natürlich musst du wieder höheren Durchfluss haben da ja wieder mehr an Abbauprodukten anfällt-aber das bekommt man schon hin, lieber vorsichtiger füttern.


----------



## francis89 (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Teich ist die 1,80m an der tiefsten stelle ! also die Koi fütter ich jetzt noch mit Herbst frühjahrfutter ab 8°C (ist das okay ? die koi schwimmen noch ! Macht es sinn den Teich abzudecken Styropor Platten und Folie Transparent !?


----------



## sbecs (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Natürlich, wie bereits oben erwähnt solltest du den Teich abdecken, ich kenne es aber nur mit Styrodur nicht Styropor. Ob die Folie oberhalb des Styrodur wirklich transparent ist macht keinen Unterschied, grundsätzlich solltest du lieber etwas dunkler abdecken als zu hell da du sonst dem Algenwachstum über den Winter zu viel Vorteil verschaffst und wenn die dann sich extrem vermehren und vielleicht sogar nachts den Koi den Sauerstoff wegzehren wirds hart für die Fische. Es sind auch Fadenalgenspuren in den Kiemen im Frühjahr verendeter Koi gefunden worden.
Jetzt denke ich brauchst du noch nicht abdecken, warte noch bis sich tagsüber die Temperaturen nicht mehr weit über dem Nullpunkt bewegen.


----------



## Micha61 (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Jetzt denke ich brauchst du noch nicht abdecken, warte noch bis sich tagsüber die Temperaturen nicht mehr weit über dem Nullpunkt bewegen. 

und was ist mit den Nachttemps ?
Also ich möchte, die Wassertemp so lange wie möglich halten. ( z.Zt. 15 Grad)
Deswegen ist alles schon eingepackt und abgedeckt.
Liegt die Lufttemp über der Wassertemp., wird vom BA gepumt, volle Leistung, sonst über Mittelwasser und Pumpe gedrosselt.
Für den Notfall, liegen 300 und 600 W Schego in Bereitschaft.
Die kommen aber nur dann zum Einsatz, um eine Wassertemp. von min. 6 Grad zu halten.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sbecs (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Micha,
sicher ist schon richtig, ich würde allerdings meinen Teich sofern er momentan keine Baustelle wäre aber noch nicht abdecken da ja noch Sonnentage zu verzeichnen sind und die Koi an warmen Tagen auch schön ruhig ihre Runden drehen und fressen. Ich würde wie erwähnt die Temp.-stürze mittels Teichheizer abfangen so dass nahezu konstante Temps bestehen und die Koi weiter gierig Futter aufnehmen.
Abgedeckt habe ich immer erst wenn es tagsüber auch unter 8°C geht. 
Denkbar wäre auch solange noch die Sonne so warm scheint eine Poolheizung zu verwenden (schwarze Schlauchmatten) allerdings wird das Wasser dann ja nur erwärmt solange Sonne scheint und nicht nachts wenn die zusätzl. Wärme benötigt wird.
Zum Thema Teichheizung gibt es einige, auch rentablere Varianten also Heizungen mit höherem Wirkungsgrad als denen aus der Steckdose da mittels Strom zu heizen mit das Teuerste ist was man sich gönnen kann aber das können nur "Koiverrückte" wie ich verstehen, der "normale" Teichbesitzer schüttelt ja schon bei einigen anderen Dingen die wir an unseren Teichs eingebaut haben den Kopf


----------



## Micha61 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo sbecs,

aber das können nur "Koiverrückte" wie ich verstehen, der "normale" Teichbesitzer schüttelt ja schon bei einigen anderen Dingen die wir an unseren Teichs eingebaut haben den Kopf
	Mit Zitat antworten

na da sind wir schon zwei!
Danke für den Tipp mit der Poolheizung, habe ja noch Platz, auf der Hütte 

Gruß Micha


----------



## sbecs (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Micha,
ja so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, zwei dieser Matten auf das Gartenhaus und mit ner Extra-Pumpe gespeist, habe aber meine beiden Kollektoren an Bekannte unbenutzt verkauft die nen Pool haben da es wie gesagt nur etwas bringt wenn auch die Sonne scheint (obwohl ja auch bei Minusgraden oft Sonne scheint).
In der Bucht kann man die öfters mal in Auktionen ersteigern und der Preis ist dann relativ gering.
Auch wenn wir desöfteren manchmal belächelt werden kommen doch die meisten Innovationen im Teichbau von Leuten die einiges an Geld zu investieren bereits sind oder Neues versuchen. 
Besitzer naturnaher Teiche rechnen nicht oder seltenst mit Flow, Durchflussmenge,Verweilzeit,Sauerstoffmenge etc. wir aber schon, irgendwann ist dieses dann zum Standard geworden und fließt in den allgemeinen Teichbau ein.
Wie ist denn dein Teich aufgebaut? Verwendest du Ozon oder reinen Sauerstoff? Wie tief ist dein Teich?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Micha61 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Steffen,

Planung so gut wie abgeschlossen, Extra Pumpe steht seit August schon im Filter.
Mal sehen, ob es die nächsten Monate, was günstiges zu ergattern gibt.
Ansonsten eine Maßanfertigung, mit allem Zubehör für 250 € ( 5 m² )
Angaben zum Teich im Profil.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sbecs (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Schön, klein aber fein und sauber gemacht, Klasse. Die Winterabdeckung ist auch Spitze obwohl ich mich der Meinung von Sandra Lechleitner anschließe und meinen Teich lieber etwas dunkler abdecke denn so haben alle anderen Pflanzen zwar Winterschlaf aber die Algen und vor allem Fadenalgen haben nun alles was sie brauchen, Nitrat vom durchlaufenden Filter und Sonnenlicht. Ich habe schon Teiche gesehen da haben die Besitzer wöchentlich Fadenalgen abgeschöpft zwischen den transparenten PVC-Bällen und das kann nicht nur unschön aussehen sondern zur Euthrophierung führen indem die Algen nächtens den Koi den Sauerstoff streitig machen.
Was suchst du denn noch GÜNSTIGES für deinen Teich?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## francis89 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Ich habe da mal ne Frage, kann ich meine Jebao Eco-Teichpumpe bis 95W FTP 8500 dimmen ?


----------



## sbecs (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hallo Francis,

macht das dann noch Sinn? Bzgl. des Preises für den Poti und so....- soviel ich weiß sind die kleineren Pumpen dafür nicht geeignet weil sie zu schnell bereits zusammen brechen wenn herunter gedimmt wird


----------



## francis89 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

also nen Regler kostet doch so um die 40 € , wäre billiger als eine Neue! (wäre ja nur für den Wintermodus)


----------



## sbecs (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Mhhmm...ich weiß nicht, ne neue Reiskocher-Pumpe mit wenigen tausend Litern die Stunde kostet doch genauso wenn nicht sogar noch weniger und du hättest immer mal eine Reserve denn auch Pumpen können mal kaputt gehen. Stell dir mal vor was aus deinen Filterbakterien wird wenn sich die jetzige Pumpe verabschiedet, da ist dann nichts mehr mit Internetkauf da musste zum örtlichen Zoohändler und diesem beim Überleben helfen. Ich würde wie so oft mal in der Bucht nach ner kleinen aus Fernost schauen oder ne Gebrauchte, ist bestimmt besser als nen Poti den du dann evtl. doch nicht nutzen kannst.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Moin Steffen,

mit was GÜNSTIGES für den Teich, mein ich die Kollektoren.
Mit Fadenalgen im Winter, hab ich keine Probs, Ende Oktober kommen noch 25 kg Salz in den Tümpel.

Moin francis,

solange die Pumpe, einen Asyncronmotor hat, dürfte es klappen.
Vorsichtshalber mal den Hersteller befragen !
Mit meiner Gardena FSP 8500, hat es letzten Winter, sehr gut gefunzt.
Aber Steffen`s Argumente, sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich würd mir, noch eine 6000er in der Bucht besorgen und diese dann regeln.
Aber Vorsicht beim herunterregeln, wenn Du Fadenalgen im Teich hast, kann es passieren, dass ein Klumpen die Pumpe verstopft !! Wenn die Pumpe, keinen Trockenlaufschutz/Überhitzungsschutz hat, war`s das.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sbecs (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Salz gegen Keime, 2gr/L mache ich auch öfters mal aber sonst nur wenn Neuzugänge hinzu kommen. Denke das müsste für den Winter einen Sicherheitspuffer bringen zum einen gegen Keimexplosion zum anderen hilf Salz auch beim Nitritabbau sollte mal welches entstehen.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter sanieren - Koiteichtauglich ?*

Hi Steffen,

bei mir, läuft der Filter im Winter durch.
Gefüttert wird, je nach WT und solange, wie die Kumpels, noch was haben möchten.
Das Salz, gebe ich hauptsächlich, gegen die Fadenalgen zu.
Im Frühjahr, wenn sie sich entwickeln, evtl im Juli/August und im Spätherbst.
Immer direkt auf die Algen, meistens beginnt nach 2 Tagen, das Große Sterben
Alles andere, ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt 
Und der __ Brunnenkresse, auf der Pflanzeninsel, scheint es zu bekommen, musste die in diesem Jahr, vier mal runterschneiden.

Gruß Micha


----------

